# Equipment suppliers and other trivia for winter discussion



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

There are several custom suppliers that may be in your area and can give significantly lower prices. Search for a state beekeeping website, beekeeping groups, or just google "beekeeping supplies" to find local resources. Shipping cost is the bugaboo of all the suppliers. Several are currently offering free shipping which obviously is built into the cost of goods. Others have relatively cheap prices for goods, but shipping will hit hard on the final price. It is best to get a final delivered and ready to use price for anything you purchase. Fully assembled woodenware may look nice in the pictures, but it usually has a very nice price attached to that extra convenience. One supplier might be the only source for a given product so do some due diligence. Also, don't forget that many beekeeping supplies can be purchased from Amazon or Ebay. I hesitate to suggest Ebay since many of the listings are sourced from China, Russia, Taiwan, or other places with cheap labor and often compromised quality. Please post any other suppliers you think belong in this list.

I'm posting this in the main forum for visibility, Barry may choose to move it to the supplies forum later at his discretion. Do your own due diligence, just because it is in this list does not necessarily mean it is an ethical business!

http://westernbee.com/

http://kelleybee.com/

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/

http://www.dadant.com/

http://betterbee.com/

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/

http://www.shastinamillwork.com/

http://www.gabees.com/ Rossman specializes in cypress woodenware

http://www.simpsonsbeesupply.com/ take a look at the mini-nucs

http://www.capitalbeesupply.com/

http://www.northwestbeesupply.com/

http://www.beekeepingsupply.com/

http://www.ruhlbeesupply.com/ a branch of Brushy Mountain

http://glorybee.com/beekeeping

https://nectarbeesupply.wordpress.com/contact/ in Corvalis OR

http://www.ballardbeecompany.com/supplies/

http://www.apiarybeekeepingsupplies.com/

http://www.bbhoneyfarms.com/store/

http://www.bemistreefarm.com/honey-bee-supplies

http://www.blueskybeesupply.com/

http://centralbeekeeperssupply.com/

http://www.golden-bee.com/

http://www.honeybeesonline.com/

http://millerbeesupply.com/

http://www.prepperbeesupply.com/

http://www.bee-commerce.com/

http://www.draperbee.com/

http://www.foxhoundbeecompany.com Birmingham Alabama source, cypress woodenware

http://pipelinepackaging.com/ this place specializes in jars, lids, bottles, etc.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

http://www.harveyshoney.com/ 

Located in Deep South Jersey (Monroeville)


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

A few more places have turned up over the last couple of weeks.

http://www.beethinking.com/ has western red cedar hives, expensive, but they won't rot

Zook is Amish and does not have a phone so the only contact is by mail or drive to his place. The prices are very good.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Zooks are a well kept TN secret they have good prices good craftsmanship and hives are built from cypress. They are good people to deal with and have been building woodenware for years. I personally have been dealing with Zook's for over 10 yrs. You cant't buy better equipment cheaper anywhere however they do not ship you must pick up.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

I've bought quite a bit from these guys, fast service, good prices, and free shipping for orders over $100.

https://valleybeesupply.com/


----------



## oldforte (Jul 17, 2009)

Small supplier in Tn with unique (box organizers / frame hangers) frame handling stuff with reasonable prices https://harpethvalleyapiary.com


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Adding http://theohiobeeboxcompany.com/ as a woodenware supplier with reasonable pricing. Also bumping this thread to the top again to give some visibility to other suppliers.


----------



## oldforte (Jul 17, 2009)

oldforte said:


> Small supplier in Tn with unique (box organizers / frame hangers) frame handling stuff with reasonable prices https://harpethvalleyapiary.com


If you have used frame perches that attach to the side of the hive and have been disappointed in their use you should consider the frame holders that stake in the ground behind the hives...they can be left in that location....used to service two or three hives at the same time and handle up to four frames. Beats dropping the frames on the ground.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice list Fusion. Good resource list.


----------



## Candleman (Aug 20, 2008)

there is a new Canadian bee supply business
www.ontariobeesupplies.ca
Great savings due to USD exchange rate


----------



## StellaRose (Mar 23, 2015)

This is an awesome resource. Thanks so much! I'm also somewhat glad that I didn't see this before I made my last order. It took me long enough to compile lists and prices and scenarios from 4 companies. Maybe if I start now I'll have an order ready for next spring.


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

^^^ can't wait to check this out! My parents live about 35 min away I have been to Amish country many times. I wish I had seen this guy before. I see a lot of cypress hives coming to Wisconsin!


----------



## dvaup79 (Mar 21, 2016)

Any idea how many boxes Mr. Zooks happens to keep on hand. I've been thinking about getting a truckload of cypress boxes from down Georgia way. He is A lot closer.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Mail him first and say how many you want. Include a stamped addressed envelope for his reply. Give him a date you would like to pick them up, if it is more than 30 boxes, give him at least 3 weeks to get them ready. Carry cash to pay for what you get.

He can provide assembled or unassembled, just say which you want. I prefer titebond 3 glue and galvanized spiral nails so I got unassembled boxes. He put the migratory tops and bottom boards together for me.

He has Kelley frames but rarely more than 4 to 5 hundred of a given size. If you are looking at getting 30 or more boxes, it is best to order frames direct from Kelley or other preferred supplier.

10 unassembled deep brood chambers come in a stack 10 inches by 20 inches by 30 inches high. Bottom boards and covers are much more bulky so plan carefully how many you want to haul.

# boxes ( size )
# tops ( size an type migratory or telescoping )
# bottoms ( size )

Albert Zook
26 Midway Road
Lawrenceburg, TN 38464


----------



## dvaup79 (Mar 21, 2016)

I personally am only looking at about 20 hives. I'm visiting my grandparents in Cleveland TN currently and he's only about a 3hr trip away. I plan on visiting him tomm. and see if he can have them done by the end of the week if possible.


----------



## dvaup79 (Mar 21, 2016)

Update: I went to see Mr. Zooks yesterday I was highly impressed by his quality. The prices are very reasonable.

I had only intended on purchasing 20 hives from him but after seeing his product I tried to double my order to 40, only problem was I didn't have enough room in my truck.

I would highly recommend anyone within drive time of him to go check him out. I fully entend to exclusively do my woodenware business with him. 

As said before he is Amish so any contact would either need to be by mail or in person. It is well worth the slight inconvenience.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

don't see Acorn anywhere
www.acornbee.com


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

I am going to see mr zook in September. Can't wait


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Given a large enough order and sufficient lead time, I'll make a price quote for any custom hives if you send me a workable blueprint. I'll be honest - I need to rent a workshop for the production run. I can get the wood sized from the mill, but I do not have a source of Bald Cypress. 

I doubt I can compete with the standard Langstroth suppliers that can sell under the cost of lumber, so I'm talking queen rearing equipment, screened bottom board pallets, WBC hives (aka "English Garden Hives"), Jumbo Dadants, observer hives, Warre hives, unique custom hives - things other hive mills won't do, and enough of them to make it worth my time moving my woodworking equipment to and from a shop. I can make frames or top bars, not foundation. Gang up together for an order if you must, and plan ahead. Once it's all in the same room, I can get crackin', and can work with you on your needs. I could also hire on if you have a shop. PM me.


----------



## AuKurt (Jun 28, 2017)

Does anyone know if Mr. Zooks equipment is compatible with Rossman cypress equipment? I purchased two hives (deeps only, no supers yet) from Rossman this spring to install two packages. I am planning a drive to see Mr Zook, but I wanted to see if anyone knew if the equipment is compatible before I make the drive.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Both make Langstroth standard size hives. There should be no issues with compatibility. If you have questions, carry one of your Rossman boxes with you to see Zook and you can compare. Zook sells Kelley frames.


----------

